

Chartist.js – Simple Responsive Charts - Fellini85
http://www.code-stuff.com/2014/11/chartistjs-simple-responsive-charts.html

======
petercooper
The project's actual homepage is better and includes live examples:
[http://gionkunz.github.io/chartist-js/](http://gionkunz.github.io/chartist-
js/)

------
igvadaimon
Why is canvas considered "wrong technology for illustration"?

~~~
taf2
I don't believe it's necessarily the wrong tech for illustration... but SVG is
maybe a more natural fit for graphing simple shapes like lines, bars, and
circles... Also, Adobe Illustrator exports vector graphics which easily map to
SVG and can even be exported directly to SVG. Additionally, the SVG makes it
easier to attach event handlers to nodes within a graph so you can support
mouse/touch interaction simply using the addEventListener... That said, canvas
is closer to the pixel so you could implement vector graphics in canvas.

~~~
davidMC1982
In my experience, SVG is the overall better fit for graphing, but canvas is
much faster. I have a use case that requires plotting over 10,000 data points
and the only free libraries that I've found that can do this quickly are
canvas based ones.

------
JelteF
I would like to know how it compares to other graphing libraries. I am one of
the current main contributers of Morris.js[1]. I really like some of the
things this tackles. However, one of the main things I noticed missing is that
there is no way to show the actual value of a point in the graph.

[1]
[https://morrisjs.github.io/morris.js/](https://morrisjs.github.io/morris.js/)

------
ianpurton
Looks really great. If you've tried to make a responsive chart in D3 then you
know why this is useful.

------
nrzuk
While it looks really nice, there is no way I could submit/deploy a project
with that kind of licence bundled in the source code.

Guess you could just change the name etc but that's not really the point!

If one of the corporate legal team picked up on this there would probably be a
small shit storm following!

    
    
                DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE
                        Version 2, December 2004
    
      Copyright (C) 2004 Sam Hocevar <sam@hocevar.net>
    
      Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim or modified
     copies of this license document, and changing it is allowed as long
     as the name is changed.
    
                DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE
       TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR COPYING, DISTRIBUTION AND MODIFICATION
    
      0. You just DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO.

~~~
josho
If that really is the only barrier to using this then I'm sure a simple email
to the sole copyright holder asking for an MIT/BSD/etc license to the code
would solve your problem.

The author put together what looks like a nice library, let's not make an
issue out of something so trivial to solve.

------
tiagocesar
Those moving points really got me. Gotta look tonight (Github blocked @
company _sigh_ )

~~~
ojilles
Tech company or... Wouldn't be able to imagine not having access to Github

------
cfontes
Looks good, but I wish we could drag the points :(

~~~
4ndr3vv
why does a user need to move points in a chart?

"Actually last quarter's sales were..." <DRAGS POINT>

~~~
cfontes
Well, I could point out several use cases but my specific one is: A time x
space graph for tracking movement of vehicles where sometimes the user has to
change the positioning of a GPS point that is not to his liking in a planning
perspective.

